# Bild auf JFrame



## Jule487 (31. Dez 2007)

Hi,

wenn ich versuche ein Bild auf einem JFrame anzuzeigen, passiert leider gar nichts! Was mache ich falsch?
Ich habe schon in einigen Foren nach Lösungen gesucht, aber leider noch nicht das "Richtige" gefunden!

Danke für eure Hilfe! 

LG, Jule


```
....

	ImageIcon icon = new ImageIcon("Logo OBG.gif");
	JLabel label = new JLabel(icon);

....

        add(label);
	setVisible(true);
```


----------



## Jule487 (31. Dez 2007)

Wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt, würde ich das Bild auch gerne direkt in das JFrame einfügen! Also ohne es vorher in einem JLabel speichern zu müssen!

Danke, Jule


----------



## anfänger15 (31. Dez 2007)

stimmt der Pfad zum Bild?


```
ImageIcon icon = new ImageIcon("/Logo OBG.gif");
```


----------



## joern1 (31. Dez 2007)

JLabel label = new JLabel(
    		      "      ",
    		       new ImageIcon("GUI/images/logo.png"),
    		       JLabel.RIGHT
    		     );

Ich mache das so....   
der / am Anfang darf bei mir nicht sein...


----------



## Jule487 (31. Dez 2007)

Hi,

vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten! 

Der Pfad ist richtig, beide Dateien liegen im gl. Ordner!

Habe versucht die Variante von joern1 einzufügen, leider seh ich dann gar nichts mehr!

Poste hier nochmal meinen Quelltext, vllt hab ich ja noch was übersehen??

Danke + Grüße,
Jule


```
package verwaltung;

import javax.swing.*;

public class Intern extends JFrame {
	//MHinzu mhinzufuegen = new MHinzu();
	public Intern() {
		setSize(500,500);
		setLocation(10,10);
		setTitle("Verwaltung KC OBG");
		
		JPanel p = new JPanel();
		
		JMenuBar mb = new JMenuBar();
		
		JMenu datei = new JMenu("Datei");
		JMenuItem beenden = new JMenuItem("Beenden");
		datei.add(beenden);
		
		JMenu mitglieder = new JMenu("Mitglieder");
		JMenuItem mhinzu = new JMenuItem("Hinzufügen");
		JMenuItem maendern = new JMenuItem("Ändern");
		JMenuItem mloeschen = new JMenuItem("Löschen");
		mitglieder.add(mhinzu);mitglieder.add(maendern);mitglieder.add(mloeschen);
		
		JMenu benutzer = new JMenu("Benutzer");
		JMenuItem bhinzu = new JMenuItem("Hinzufügen");
		JMenuItem baendern = new JMenuItem("Ändern");
		JMenuItem bloeschen = new JMenuItem("Löschen");
		benutzer.add(bhinzu);benutzer.add(baendern);benutzer.add(bloeschen);
		
		JMenu dsuche = new JMenu("Suche");
		JMenuItem gesamt = new JMenuItem("Gesamt");
		JMenuItem konto = new JMenuItem("Kontodaten");
		JMenuItem alter = new JMenu("nach Alter");
		JMenuItem erw = new JMenuItem("Über 18 Jahre");
		JMenuItem kin = new JMenuItem("Unter 18 Jahre");
		alter.add(erw);alter.add(kin);
		JMenuItem stat = new JMenu("nach Status");
		JMenuItem aktiv = new JMenuItem("Aktiv");
		JMenuItem passiv = new JMenuItem("Passiv");
		stat.add(aktiv);stat.add(passiv);
		dsuche.add(gesamt);dsuche.add(konto);dsuche.add(alter);dsuche.add(stat);
		
		JMenuItem statistik = new JMenu("Statistik");
		JMenuItem bis07 = new JMenuItem("bis 2007");
		statistik.add(bis07);
		
		//Bild hinzufügen
		JLabel label = new JLabel(" ",new ImageIcon("Logo OBG.gif"),JLabel.RIGHT);
		
		mb.add(datei);mb.add(mitglieder);mb.add(dsuche);mb.add(statistik);mb.add(benutzer);
		p.add(mb);
		add(p);add(label);
		
		setVisible(true);
	}

}
```


----------



## anfänger15 (31. Dez 2007)

bist du dir sicher das der Pfad richtig ist, weil ich hab dein Programm gerate getestet, und da hat es ein Bild angezeigt.

das Bild muss im selben Verzeichnis wie dein Programm sein (ich glaube in dem Verzeichnis wo die main-Klasse ist und nicht im package verwaltung, bin mir aber nicht sicher).


----------



## joern1 (31. Dez 2007)

Zitat:
JLabel label = new JLabel(" ",new ImageIcon("Logo OBG.gif"),JLabel.RIGHT); 

Sehe ich da etwa ein Leerzeichen in Deinem Bildnamen ?

Das darf nicht sein ...  Keine Leerzeichen, Umlaute oder Sonderzeichen verwnden .


----------



## Jule487 (31. Dez 2007)

Juchhuuu!! Das Bild ist jetzt da, aber siehst du auch mein Menü? Das fehlt immer noch!!


----------



## anfänger15 (31. Dez 2007)

menuleisten setzt man so


```
JMenuBar menuleiste = new JMenuBar();
		setJMenuBar(mb);
```


----------



## Jule487 (31. Dez 2007)

Danke, habs jetzt!

Mein Bild ist nur noch etwas klein, aber das werd ich das Bild einfach vergrößern!!

Dankeschön!!


----------



## anfänger15 (31. Dez 2007)

oder mit Image.getScaledInstance() skalieren


----------

